# Dog with skin/grass allergies... what is the best food?



## skbuback (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi,
I have a 3 year old maltese/shih tzu, Chloe. She is allergic to grass! She is constantly chewing on her feet and scratching her ears. I feel like I have tried everything! I was originally feeding her canidae but have now switched to natural balance. I also put salmon oil on her food every day. I have tried giving her zyrtec and claritin, both without any luck. The ONLY thing that seems to work is prednisone that the vet prescribed her. I only use it when she's itching REALLY bad since it is so dangerous. 

I'm wanting to switch her food because I've realized natural balance isn't the best for her. Do you have any suggestions for a food for a dog with grass allergies? I prefer one without chicken. 

ANY other suggestions are welcome and greatly appreciated... I'm so frustrated and I know that she is too!

Sarah


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Have you ever tried raw, they have premade food. My dog, a lab had environmental allergies and was almost balled, I refused to use a steroid on her because it can possibly damage liver so I tried raw and she got better, took her to an allergist also, but stopped the shots after about a year, that was four years ago and she still eats raw and has no allergy affects. She has a thick coat and doesn't lick or itch anymore. 















Thats before and after one year on raw!!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

WOW!!! Awsome change!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

My God, your poor pup was in a horrible state. You must have been beside yourself seeing her like that. So glad you found the answer!


----------



## skbuback (Oct 26, 2012)

Chocx2 said:


> Have you ever tried raw, they have premade food. My dog, a lab had environmental allergies and was almost balled, I refused to use a steroid on her because it can possibly damage liver so I tried raw and she got better, took her to an allergist also, but stopped the shots after about a year, that was four years ago and she still eats raw and has no allergy affects. She has a thick coat and doesn't lick or itch anymore.
> 
> View attachment 8412
> View attachment 8413
> ...


That's wonderful! I haven't looked too much into raw food but I didn't realize it came "premade." Is there a brand that you prefer?


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

skbuback said:


> That's wonderful! I haven't looked too much into raw food but I didn't realize it came "premade." Is there a brand that you prefer?


I did the premade thing for a while when I was trying to get my freezer and stock together for the switch to full PMR.. I fed Nature's Variety Instinct premade. It was extremely expensive though. Which just further pushed me into DIY PreyModelRaw (which most raw feeders here feed).


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

I suggest you wipe her off with a diluted solution of vinegar and water every time she comes inside. This may help by removing the allergens. Prey Model Raw for a small dog is affordable. Please feel free to ask any raw questions you may have on the raw feeding forum. There are knowledgeable people who can help you along the way. Below are some links to get you started.

PMR site maintained by DaneMama, DFC moderator.
How to Get Started | Prey Model Raw

More information:
http://puppybutt.weebly.com/uploads/7/6/9/2/7692088/beginners_guide_to_prey_model_raw_rv.4.1.pdf

Link to the Raw Feeding forum.
Raw Feeding


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a dog in the same situation - my westie mix. I tried a premade raw (Instinct), but Maddie didn't improve. Then I read the ingredients - it has alfalfa in it - doh!! Several kibbles also have alfalfa in them, especially the ones that don't have potato in them. I feed Maddie Evo Herring and Salmon (grain/potato/alfalfa free). It helps some, but not completely. 

You could try Blue Ridge Beef premade raw (they also sell a lot of other premade proteins besides beef. It's sold in 2 and 5 pound chubbs. Website: Natural raw pet food diet, beef | chicken foods for dogs or cats, natural animal nutrition - Southeastern. I'm considering trying this with Maddie.


----------



## skbuback (Oct 26, 2012)

Georgiapeach said:


> I have a dog in the same situation - my westie mix. I tried a premade raw (Instinct), but Maddie didn't improve. Then I read the ingredients - it has alfalfa in it - doh!! Several kibbles also have alfalfa in them, especially the ones that don't have potato in them. I feed Maddie Evo Herring and Salmon (grain/potato/alfalfa free). It helps some, but not completely.
> 
> You could try Blue Ridge Beef premade raw (they also sell a lot of other premade proteins besides beef. It's sold in 2 and 5 pound chubbs. Website: Natural raw pet food diet, beef | chicken foods for dogs or cats, natural animal nutrition - Southeastern. I'm considering trying this with Maddie.


I've actually looked into that before but I've looked into so many things I never know what to actually buy. I bought some raw food today but it will only last about 3 weeks... if I don't see an improvement I'll try the EVO because I've heard wonderful things about it!

Thanks so much


----------



## skbuback (Oct 26, 2012)

I tried feeding her raw but she kept getting sick and then wouldn't eat at all!! I ended up getting California naturals kangaroo and red lentils because I talked to the owner of a holistic dog food store in town and she said she recommends it to anyone with dogs who have bad allergies.

What do you think about CN Kangaroo?!

I'm also thinking about taking her to a dermatologist. Would you recommend this?

Thanks


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

What raw did you feed and for how long?


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

If your dog has environmental allergies, changing their food isnt going to make a difference.

Beaglecountry gave you excellent advice. With Environmental allergies you should wipe the dog off daily to remove the allergens. If its a grass allergy or yeast issue, you should do daily foot soaks in warm water and Betadine. 

Giving Your Dog a Foot Bath - YouTube


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

skbuback said:


> I tried feeding her raw but she kept getting sick and then wouldn't eat at all!! I ended up getting California naturals kangaroo and red lentils because I talked to the owner of a holistic dog food store in town and she said she recommends it to anyone with dogs who have bad allergies.
> 
> What do you think about CN Kangaroo?!
> 
> ...


I would recommend taking her to a Holistic vet who specializes in NAET therapy. My girl is going through treatment to grass allergies and all red meat and it's helping wonderfully.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I have an allergy dog too, environmental. I suspect grass and pollen. And probably mold and ragweed and all that. He has been on raw for 13 months now and it has helped some. We do see a holistic vet and he is on a supplement regimen as well. Honestly, the thing that has helped him the most has been frequent bathing. This was suggested by our holistic vet. Once a week he gets a shampoo with Earthpet hypoallergenic shampoo. And then a couple times a week I put him the tub and just rinse him off real well with water only. This gets the allergens out of his coat. People with allergies bathe every day, dogs typically don't so all those allergens can accumulate in the coat. This is what I have been doing since the beginning of summer, is the frequent bathing. He hates water in general so he is not a swimmer. But he will always willingly get in the tub for me, so that makes me think he knows it is giving him relief. 

Also you mentioned foot chewing, might want to check for yeast there. Tux had severe yeast in his feet last Dec, he is also a paw licker/chewer. He needed meds to clear that up, and it hasn't been back since. I have been shampooing his feet only with an antifungal shampoo about once a week through the summer, hopefully once winter gets here I can stop doing that.


----------

